# Perfect Cut



## johan (2/7/14)

For the perfect clean cut of Silica (and most probably Ekowool as well) wicking material, go to your local pet store and buy the cheepest dog/cat nail clipper. Tested on 1mm, 2mm & 3mm Silica wick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Alex (2/7/14)

I have the "cigar version" of that, clipper from my local pet place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (2/7/14)

Do you guys think this will work


----------



## johan (3/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Do you guys think this will work


 
You need to try and tell us, can't see why it won't work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

johan said:


> You need to try and tell us, can't see why it won't work


 
Ok will try

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

It works perfectly !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

